# Does anyone use a Kranzle?



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Just wondering what pressure washers you have. 

My Karcher is still going strong after six years but as soon as it dies I plan on getting the Kranzle K7/120 - anyone got one as they're supposed to be a great piece of kit?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a wall mounted static but if I didn't I would use a kranzle

Know lots of people that use them and they're very well rated


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

I had a Kranzle K7 for years, really good and compact! Mine never missed a beat and took a right hammering. 



Chris


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a couple of karchers and found the quality a bit poor. Got a nilfisk now that's great.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Kranzle all the way. 

Had mine 5 years and the best thing I have brought.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh come on Karcher, DIE you b*stard!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Karls said:


> Oh come on Karcher, DIE you b*stard!


hahaha! I used a Karcher but a HD pro one in the unit. I love it, but as ive said the kranzle is so small so can be put away really easy, dosnt get in the way etc!!



Chris


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I've got a Kranzle 1150T, absolutely superb pressure washers, the fittings are superb and robust. The flow rate is exceptional and Kranzle customer service is second to none. I had one of the fittings crack when we had really cold weather a few years back, spoke to Kranzle and they sent out a new fitting free of charge no questions asked. The product speaks volumes.

All you have to do is change the oil after the first 50 hours of use and then its a worry free bit of kit.

James


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Good news! I've managed to secure myself a Kranzle K7 for £265 and it's only a year old and used once! My Karcher hasn't died by the way, I just call this investing for the future!

Although, I will tell the Mrs the Karcher is on it's last legs and this was a deal I couldn't let go by


----------

